# Breakdown of Irish ICU cases underlying conditions



## odyssey06 (6 May 2020)

HALF OF THE patients admitted to intensive care units with Covid-19 have chronic heart disease, the Chief Medical Officer has revealed.
This evening Dr Tony Holohan provided an analysis of the first 327 cases of patients with Covid-19 admitted to intensive care units.
Half of these patients had chronic heart disease, 76 had chronic respiratory disease and 74 had diabetes. The CMO said there were 53 patients who had a BMI [body mass index] greater than 40, 34 of the patients had asthma requiring medication, 31 had cancer and 20 had chronic renal disease.
Holohan said some of these patients may have multiple underlying conditions.









						Half of patients admitted to ICU with Covid-19 have chronic heart disease
					

More than 2,800 people have been hospitalised with the disease, with 373 of those admitted to intensive care units.




					www.thejournal.ie


----------



## odyssey06 (7 May 2020)

Hi folks, could we keep this thread for breakdown of ICU cases, or fatalities, or recoveries by age\condition.

As Purple notes, there is a good thread already for these kind of fundamental questions on lockdown, versus life years.




__





						Deaths from Covid19 or deaths with Covid19.
					

Given that the median age for deaths is well into the 80's, about half are in care homes and most have pre-existing conditions, how many of the people who died were dying anyway? I'm asking because in the next few weeks we'll be having a discussion about lifting the lockdown (that's not a...



					www.askaboutmoney.com


----------



## Purple (7 May 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> HALF OF THE patients admitted to intensive care units with Covid-19 have chronic heart disease, the Chief Medical Officer has revealed.
> This evening Dr Tony Holohan provided an analysis of the first 327 cases of patients with Covid-19 admitted to intensive care units.
> Half of these patients had chronic heart disease, 76 had chronic respiratory disease and 74 had diabetes. The CMO said there were 53 patients who had a BMI [body mass index] greater than 40, 34 of the patients had asthma requiring medication, 31 had cancer and 20 had chronic renal disease.
> Holohan said some of these patients may have multiple underlying conditions.
> ...


So the question is how many of the people who died did not have serious underlying conditions and what was their median age.


----------



## odyssey06 (7 May 2020)

Purple said:


> So the question is how many of the people who died did not have serious underlying conditions and what was their median age.



Yes, I was looking for information like that but can't find them so far for Ireland.

I have found these UK figures below that have 91% of people dying with coronavirus have an underlying health condition.
There is also a graph for those without pre-existing illnesses, but it does not show median age. It just categorises them for 0-69 or over 70.








						Coronavirus: Nine in 10 dying have existing illness
					

Heart disease is the most common underlying condition, followed by dementia and respiratory illness.



					www.bbc.com


----------



## EmmDee (8 May 2020)

Per capita analysis at this stage is pointless. Virus spread in the initial stages acts the same irrespective of total population. If it was valid, Isle of Man, Jersey, Vatican City, Ecuador etc are the real problem and everyone else can relax 

But it is useful as a flag to identify people who either don't understand the data or choose to argue a fundamentalist point - a form of data mining


----------



## Brendan Burgess (9 May 2020)

odyssey06 said:


> Hi folks, could we keep this thread for breakdown of ICU cases, or fatalities, or recoveries by age\condition.



Agreed

All off-topic posts deleted. 

Brendan


----------

